# Just Sarting Up - need some advice on a plow.



## Dave Matthews (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a 2007 Polaris Ranger XP and need a winch and plow for residental plowing. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Richter415 (Oct 26, 2009)

I would reccomend the Boss plow for the Ranger. They are a very stout plow. The other plows you have to manually angle. I saw a Boss straight and a Boss V at a dealer in Mecosta and they were very nice.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Polaris makes a plow called the Glacier plow and Boss makes a strit blade plow and a V plow specificly for Rangers. The Boss is a very nice looking plow but it's very expensive. There are also alot of after market plows out there that are very nive as well.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Moose has a Powered V plow out there now for the Side by Side's and Blackline also has some options as well.

I can't speak for either as to which is better, or what the price's are on these but there something you could look into.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

As others have said, if it was me I would go with the Boss V. It will cost you alot more up front then the rest of the plow manufacturers but the power angle and the versitility of the V'plow will make you money in the long run on residentials. If you dont want to spend that much money, I would look into Eagle brand plows. I run a 50in on my quad and never had a problem with it. Team it up with a Warn 3000lb winch and your set.


----------

